# A piece for percussion and guitar



## Henrybas (Sep 20, 2016)

Any feedback is welcome


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Henrybas said:


> Any feedback is welcome


It is..... new, surprising and that's all I can say .


----------

